

Is this mouseover effect too much? I like how porn sites animate onMouseOver - pud
http://fandalism.com//

======
pud
Chrome is doing something funky with the nav bar text when you do the
mouseovers.

Works perfect in Firefox.

~~~
jameswyse
I've noticed this a lot, just today I was doing a hover animation (using CSS)
and for some reason my navigation and input elements all fade while hovering
over this one item. Not sure if it's a webkit bug (it's the same in the latest
Canary build too as well as Safari) or maybe it's a bootstrap thing as every
site i've seen this problem on happened to be using bootstrap.

~~~
pud
Weird. Interesting. Thanks.

